# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  dlink dwl 520+

## troogi

Μολις προχθες αγορασα την συγκεκριμενη καρτα απο την privenet
Μπορω να πω οτι ακομα παιδευομαι με δοκιμες
Ειναι γεγονος(τωρα το ξερω) οτι dlink 520, via chipset και crypto( lucent chipset) modem δεν δουλευουν μαζι (Ευτυχως το lan μου δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα ...η intel pro 100 δεν απασχολειτο με το ποιος καθεται διπλα της)
Για την ακριβεια η dlink δεν αφηνε το modem να δουλεψει
(πρεπει να το θεωρουσε network controler και του εριχνε πορτα!!!)
Δοκιμασα με ενα crypto (me chipset Conexant η κατι τετοιο ) και το modem δουλευε οποτε ηθελε .
Παρολα αυτα η dlink δουλευε κανονικοτατα(ασχετα αν δεν υπηρχε κανενα δικτυο να πιασω).
Αφου εστειλα mail στην dlink (λογω σαββατοκυριακου δεν εχω παρει απαντηση) κατεβασα καινουργιους drivers δοκιμασα να αλλαξω irq 's δεν καταφερα τιποτα
Καπου διαβασα οτι dlink kai creative εχουν conflict αλλα για lucent δεν ελεγε κανενας τιποτα

Σημειωτεον σε mandrake linux 9 μολις μπηκαν μαζι modem και dlink το kde αρνιοταν να ξεκινησει .
τελος παντων την εβγαλα την dlink και η περιμενω προτασεις-συμβουλες για λυση 
ή αν δεν προκειται να βρεθει λυση να βαλω αγγελια για πωληση (καινουργια στο κουτι της ...αχρησιμοποιητη!!!!!!!)

----------


## gadgetakias

Σε τί υπολογιστή την έχεις βάλει;

Μήπως το Motherboard δεν είναι συμβατό με PCI v2.2?

----------


## BabisGR

Ego pantos otan eixa tin Dlink 520+ den eixa apolitos kanena prvlima oson afora ta modem kai genika tin litourgia tou pc.Ola doulepsan san roloi.Isos ftene oi drivers tou modem sou,mias kai ta modem genika einai distropa,edika ayta ta coneant.Mou evgale tin pisti gia na vro drivers na douleyei sta XP.To evriske alla sto dial apla stamatage.telika vrika kai ola einai ok.Einai gegonos pos i dlink apetei pci 2.2 gia na doulepsei,se pla pc pou tin dokimasa den douleye.Se kathe periptosi pantos....mia apo aytes tis gnostes entles tha lisei to prob......(nai nai, format c: !)

----------


## troogi

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι συμβατο το motherboard
Ειναι ενα asus cuv4 με τσιπακι via 
Παντως δοκιμασα την dlink σε αλλο pc(pII 350 gigabyte 6bxe win2k)
Και παρολη την αρχαιολογικη του αξια (και την παρουσια ενος crypto modem)δουλευε αψογα η καρτουλα.
Για φορματ δεν το αποκλειω 
Εχω καταντησει καθε 2 μηνες να κανω και απο ενα λες και ειναι σιροπακι
Ισως δοκιμασω σε κανα δυο βδομαδες τα .net server ...λες να δουλεψουν ολα εκει!!!!

----------


## xaotikos

Mhpws exeis Soundblaster Live! ? Nomizw kati eixe akoustei gia D-Link,Via kai SB live...

----------


## troogi

Οχι δεν εχω live 
To pc μου εχει μεσα σε pci
Sb 128
crypto(lucent ) modem
Initio scsi controller (ο οποιος τελικα εφαγε εξωση λογω χωρου)
Intel pro 100 
kai thn dlink dwl 520+
Ολα εκτος του modem δουλέυουν κανονικα
Και λειτουργικο win2k sp2
Αυριο θα δοκιμασω να αντικαταστησω το modem με ενα safeway που βρηκα 
Και ελπιζουμε!!!

----------


## filippos

Ki ego eixa stin arxi provlima me tin 520+.
Exo motherboard me chipset VIA alla telika katafera na vro lisi.
S'emena kolouse to pc sto "welcome" screen kai otan evgaine sto desktop stamatouse ekei, xoris na vgalei eikonidia , xoris na kanei tipota allo (winXP).
To provlima lithike otan piga sta properties tis kartas kai perasa IP (192.168.0.1). Vevaia mou kathisterei to pc kata 15defterolepta na mpei sta windows alla ola leitourgoun kanonika.  ::  

To idio provlima mou dimiourgithike kai sto 2o pc mou (poli palio motherboard -prin apo toulaxiston 3xronia) me chipset VIA (se AMD K6!!)
alla apla evgala tin karta (i opoia leitourgouse sta 5V parolo pou to mobo itan arxaio!!) kai den to sinexisa. Se allo motherboard pou to dokimasa (intel based) doulepse apsoga xoris kanena provlima.  ::  

Ontos iparxei asymvatotita tou 520+ me VIA opos kai me SBlive.
I Dlink den apantise se kanena apo ta email pou tis esteila (opos kai i MSI).  ::  

Se anamoni tou 900+ (stin sygkentrosi tou volou) tha do epitelous an doulevei to 520+ i oxi.

Osa motherboard einai symvata me pci2.2 dexontai kartes ton mexri kai 5volt (anaferoun mono ta volt xoris to pci 2.2)

----------


## indyone

Εγώ που έχω την D-Link 520+ (BabisGR thx! Δουλεύει τέλεια  :: )) μαζί με την SB Live 5.1, QDI Brilliance B1S (BX440 chipset) δεν υπήρξε κανένα πρόβλημα!

Σκέφτομαι μήπως, επειδή έχεις πολλές συσκευές πάνω δεν υπάρχουν IRQ ελέυθερα στο σύστημα??? 




> S'emena kolouse to pc sto "welcome" screen kai otan evgaine sto desktop stamatouse ekei, xoris na vgalei eikonidia , xoris na kanei tipota allo (winXP).
> To provlima lithike otan piga sta properties tis kartas kai perasa IP (192.168.0.1). Vevaia mou kathisterei to pc kata 15defterolepta na mpei sta windows alla ola leitourgoun kanonika.


Τα windows ειναι εντελώς ΧΑΖΑ! Δεν μπορούν να bootαρουν αν δεν πάρουν ΙΡ διεύθυνση!!! Για αυτό αν δεν τους δώσεις manually IP, κάνουν μιά ωρα να βρούν κάποιον DHCP server ώστε να πάρουν ΙΡ διεύθυνση... και αυτό λύνεται απλά δίνοντας τους μία ΙΡ ;ο)

----------


## filippos

> Τα windows ειναι εντελώς ΧΑΖΑ! Δεν μπορούν να bootαρουν αν δεν πάρουν ΙΡ διεύθυνση!!! Για αυτό αν δεν τους δώσεις manually IP, κάνουν μιά ωρα να βρούν κάποιον DHCP server ώστε να πάρουν ΙΡ διεύθυνση... και αυτό λύνεται απλά δίνοντας τους μία ΙΡ ;ο)


Akrivos!! Afto den ti iksera mexri pou evala tin 520+.
Vevaia den to dokimasa kai sta winME gia na do an isxiei to idio ki ekei.

Se allo motherboard pantos pou to dokimasa (oxi se VIA) den eixa afto to provlima. Leitourgouse kanonika xoris na diloso IP.

----------


## troogi

παιδια εμενα παντως η dlink σε ολες τις περιπτωσεεις δουλευε κανονικα
ουτε εψαχναν τα windows dhcp η καποιο ip να βρουν 
απλα δεν δουλευε το modem
τελος παντων σημερα το αλλαξα με ενα αλλο (safeway με chip pctel που το βλεπουν τα windows san hsp56pci modem)
ολα δουλευουν κανονικα...εκτος απο ενα προγραμμα icommunicate 2000 που μολις βλεπει αυτο το modem κανει restart και το mandrake φυσικαπου δεν θελει να δει τιποτα.Αυτα ειναι βεβαια μικροπροβληματα.
Το mandrake θα το επαναφερω και το icommunicate θα στρωσει με το ζορι!!!
Αυτα!

----------


## Zapatas

> Mhpws exeis Soundblaster Live! ? Nomizw kati eixe akoustei gia D-Link,Via kai SB live...


Εγώ πάντως έχω ακούσει για προβλήματα μεταξύ του SBLiveDrive και των chipset της Via!!!

----------


## troogi

Αυτη ειναι η απαντηση τησ dlink

Spiros trougakos
Do you have any other devices installed on your PC? If you do then try disabling them to free up some resources. Also try booting in to safe mode and removing anything you don't need in the device manager.

Προφανως μαζευτηκε ολο το τμημα των τεχνικων και εκαναν συμβουλιο για να δωσουν αυτη την ευστοχη και αψογα τεκμηριωμενη απαντηση!!!!

----------


## MAuVE

> Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes


Φίλε μου το logo σου είναι επιεικώς άστοχο. Δεν έχεις παρά να υπολογίσεις το bitrate ενός courrier που με ένα παπάκι πήρε μία κασσέτα Digital Betacam από το Σύνταγμα γιά να την παραδώσει στην Αγία Παρασκευή. Είναι της τάξης του Gigabit/s. Το station wagon το θες και full of tapes. Αλλαξέ το γρήγορα με παπάκι και κασσέτα στην κωλότσεπη.

----------


## troogi

Κυριε Μιχαηλιδη 

Αν το παραπανω ειναι αστειο το δεχομαι !!!
(αν και εμφανιζεται σε ασχετο μερος)
Αν ειναι διαφημιση της Digital Betacam παλι το δεχομαι 
Αλλα ειναι ενα κλασσικο ρητο 
μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα 
Θα μπορουσα να γραψω ισως και 
"Never underestimate the bandwidth of a 747 filled with DVDs". 

αλλα χαλαει ολη τη μαγεια ...
Θυμασαι την εποχη που ειχες παρει τον καινουργιο σου επεξεργαστη στα 4MHz...

και ενα ελαφρως επιμορφωτικο link

http://www.bpfh.net/sysadmin/never-unde ... width.html

Παντως αρκετο καιρο εμεινε ιδια η υπογραφη 
καιρος να αλλαξει...

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν το παραπανω ειναι αστειο το δεχομαι !!!
> (αν και εμφανιζεται σε ασχετο μερος)
> Αν ειναι διαφημιση της Digital Betacam παλι το δεχομαι 
> Αλλα ειναι ενα κλασσικο ρητο 
> μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα


Φίλε troogi,

Δεν είναι αστείο-θα έβαζα χαμογελαστή φάτσα.
Δεν είναι διαφήμιση του Digital Betacam γιατί αυτό οδεύει προς τας δυσμάς του βίου του.
Είναι όντος φωνή κατά της ισοπέδωσης των πάντων. Γιατί γιά πολλούς μπορεί να μη λέει και πολλά πράγματα, αλλά υπάρχουν πάνω από εκατό εταιρείες στην Αθήνα που καθημερινά μετακινούν data ψηφιακού βίντεο σε κασέτες με μηχανάκια αφού ακόμη και με τις Mbit/s συνδέσεις που μερικές έχουν κάτι τέτοιο θα τους έπερνε από ώρες έως μέρες.

Αυτό που ήθελα να σου πώ, με την μάλλον άκομψη παρέμβασή μου, είναι ότι πρέπει πάντα στο μυαλό μας να διατηρούμε την ισορροπία της τάξης των μεγεθών.

Η φράση αυτή χρησιμοποιεί την κλασική μέθοδο της υπερβολής γιά να κάνει ένα statement. Το statement είναι ότι οι συνδέσεις είναι ακόμη πολύ αργές γιά τις καθημερινές μας ανάγκες. 
Το σφάλμα της φράσης είναι ότι η υπερβολή είναι υπερβολική (στην απλή γλώσσα "το παρακάνει"). Οι γρήγορες συνδέσεις σήμερα είναι της τάξης των Mbits/s, το μηχανάκι είναι στα Gbits/s και το station wagon που μπορεί να πάρει εκατοντάδες κασέτες πλησιάζει τα Terabits/s. Αυτή η υπερβολή της υπερβολής απαξιώνει και γελοιοποιεί (τουλάχιστον στα μάτια τα δικά μου) το πέρασμα του μηνύματος που επιδιώκει.

Να σου δώσω ένα κλασσικό παράδειγμα. 
Οταν ο Δημήτρης Ψαθάς στην "Μανταμ Σουσού" την βάζει να παραγγέλνει γιά γεύμα "Αστακουδάκια δύο. Το ένα το τρώμε, το άλλο το πετάμε" έκανε ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. Χρησιμοποίησε την υπερβολή γιά να καυτηριάσει τον νεοπλουτισμό της εποχής. Δες όμως τον λόγο "το *ένα* το τρώμε, το *άλλο* το πετάμε" δηλ 1:1. Κάνε τώρα την αναλογία με το station wagon και βάλε την Μανταμ Σουσού να λέει "Αστακουδάκια εκατό. Το ένα το τρώμε, τα άλλα ενενήντα εννέα το πετάμε". 
Δεν πάει, δεν κολλάει, δεν περνάει μήνυμα. Αυτοξεφτιλίζεται.

Πιστεύω τώρα να με κατάλαβες

Υ.Γ. προτιμώ το Νίκος από το κύριος Μιχαηλίδης, αλλά εξ ίσου μου αρέσουν και το MAuVE και το AW1AA

----------


## troogi

Φιλε Νικο,
Αν καταλαβα καλα με κατηγορεις οτι ειμαι υπερβολικα υπερβολικος.
Ισως να εχεις δικιο για το παραπανω statement ,ειδικα με βαση το παραδειγμα της Μανταμ Σουσου...(αν και ημουν γυρω στα 7 τοτε κατι ψιλοθυμαμαι)
Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ομως μιλαμε για ενα μεγεθος, το μετρο του οποιου αναπροσαρμοζεται με την παραδο των ετων.
Πριν απο 8 χρονια θυμαμαι αν ειχες μοντεμ και internet ησουν Θεος(για να μην πω καλυτερα περιεργος)
τα 33,6 ηταν υπεραρκετα για να δεις τα φτωχα site της εποχης , και ουτε κουβεντα για μεταφορα εικονας 
παρολα αυτα το μηνυμα περναγε τοτε με το συγκεκριμενο quote χωρις να το διαστρεβλωνει η απαξιει η γελιοποιει. (κατα τη γνωμη μου)
Ισως σε 10 χρονια τα terrabits/sec του στεισον βαγκον να θεωρουνται μαλιστα αστεια
Τωρα καταλαβαινω βεβαια οτι μπορει μερικοι ανθρωποι να βλεπουν τα πραγματα λιγο διαφορετικα απο μενα και δεν αντιδρω παραπερα.

Για να μην εκμεταλευομαστε αστοχα το χωρο του forum με προσωπικες(και ακρως ενδιαφερουσες-Φιλοσοφικες-διασκεδαστικες-και φιλικες ) διαφωνιες να προχωρησω σε μια ακομα υπερβολη (!!!) σε σχεση με την dlink

Λοιπον η τεχνικη υποστηριξη της μου θυμισε ενα κειμενακι για την microsoft που ειχα δει πριν απο μερικα χρονια.


Εάν το χελπ ντεσκ της Μάικροσοφτ ( :: )ήταν εστιατόριο...
Πελάτης: Σερβιτόρε!
Σερβιτόρος: Καλησπέρα σας, το όνομά μου είναι Bill, και θα είμαι ο
Σερβιτόρος Υποστήριξής σας. Ποίο φαίνεται να είναι το πρόβλημά σας;
Πελάτης: Υπάρχει μια μύγα στην σούπα μου!
Σερβιτόρος: Δοκιμάστε ξανά, ίσως η μύγα να πάψει να υπάρχει στην σούπα
αυτή την φορά.
Πελάτης: Όχι, είναι ακόμα εκεί.
Σερβιτόρος: Ίσως να είναι ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποιείτε την σούπα,
δοκιμάστε αντ' αυτού να την φάτε με πιρούνι.
Πελάτης: Ακόμα και όταν χρησιμοποιώ πιρούνι, η μύγα εξακολουθεί να
είναι εκεί.
Σερβιτόρος: Μπορεί η σούπα να παρουσιάζει ασυμβατότητα με το πιάτο, τι
είδους πιάτο χρησιμοποιείτε;
Πελάτης: Ένα πιάτο ΣΟΥΠΑΣ!
Σερβιτόρος: Χμμμμμ... Λογικά θα έπρεπε να λειτουργεί. Μπορεί να είναι
πρόβλημα ρυθμίσεων, πώς έγινε η εγκατάσταση του πιάτου;
Πελάτης: Μου το φέρατε εσείς με ένα δίσκο. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την
μύγα μέσα στην σούπα μου;!;!!
Σερβιτόρος: Μπορείτε να θυμηθείτε όλα όσα κάνατε πριν αντιλήφθητε την
ύπαρξη της μύγας στην σούπα σας;
Πελάτης: Κάθισα στο τραπέζι και παράγγειλα την Σούπα της Ημέρας!
Σερβιτόρος: Έχετε σκεφθεί να αναβαθμίσετε την ήδη υπάρχουσα σούπα σας
στην Τελευταία Έκδοση της Σούπας της Ημέρας;
Πελάτης: Έχετε περισσότερες από μία Σούπα της Ημέρας κάθε μέρα;
Σερβιτόρος: Ναι, η Σούπα της Ημέρας αλλάζει κάθε στιγμή.
Πελάτης: Μάλιστα, και ποια είναι η Σούπα της Ημέρας αυτή τη στιγμή;
Σερβιτόρος: Η Τελευταία Έκδοση της Σούπας της Ημέρας είναι
Τοματόσουπα.
Πελάτης: Ωραία. Φέρε μου μια Τοματόσουπα, και το λογαριασμό. Έχω ήδη
αργήσει.
Ο Σερβιτόρος φεύγει και επιστρέφει με ένα άλλο πιάτο με σούπα και τον
λογαριασμό.
Σερβιτόρος: Ορίστε, Κύριε. Η Σούπα σας και ο λογαριασμός.
Πελάτης: Αυτή είναι Πατατόσουπα.
Σερβιτόρος: Ναι, η Τοματόσουπα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα.
Πελάτης: Τέλος πάντων, είμαι τόσο πεινασμένος που θα έτρωγα οτιδήποτε.
Ο Σερβιτόρος φεύγει.
Πελάτης: Σερβιτόρε! Είναι ένα ΚΟΥΝΟΥΠΙ στην σούπα μου!
ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ:
Σούπα της Ημέρας ..............................................2.000Δρχ.
Αναβάθμιση σε νεότερη Σούπα της Ημέρας ........... 1.000 Δρχ.
Σερβιτόρος Υποστήριξης .........................................500 Δρχ.

Η αντιγραφή από C. ROKAS S.A.


Υπερβολικο ισως , αλλα χρησιμοποιει την ιδια τεχνικη του (υπερβολικου) παραδειγματος της Μανταμ Σουσου
(μου θυμιζει ενα χημικο στο λυκειο που προσπαθουσε να μας εξηγησει τα ομογενη και μη ομογενη διαλυματα με το παραδειγμα ενος διαλυματος νερου με ελεφαντες!!!)

Αυτα. (ελπιζω να μην κουρασα κανεναν ουτε και να προσεβαλα κανενα)

Υ.Γ. Δεν ειδα σχολια για την αλλαγη της υπογραφης...
Υ.Γ. Καλο θα ηταν απαντηση για το θεμα της υπογραφης,αν υπαρχει να ερθει με pm...δεν υπαρχει λογος να υποχρεωνουμε αυτους που θελουν να διαβασουν για την dlink να διαβαζουν για υπογραφες και αλλα τετοια που ισως ενδιαφερουν μονο 2 ατομα σε ολο το forum.
 ::

----------


## panXer

Drivers για το pctel λογικά θα βρεις στο linmodems.org και εγώ είχα το ίδιο και δούλεψε με 2.2.χ πυρήνα..
Θυμάμαι ακόμα την κουλή /dev/ttyS15 μου που όταν εκανες dial και μιλουσε (αθανατη x-treme) κόλλαγαν οι pci συσκευές...

----------


## troogi

Kati brhka 
pctel-0.9.6.tar.gz gia kernel 2.4.x

Entaksei den einai rpm alla tha epivioso!!!

----------


## filippos

Kati allo pou paratirisa me to 520+ kai to Via chipset mou
einai oti otan mesa stis rithmiseis tou dlink epilekso san *power mode* to *continuous access mode* tote meta apo ena lepto to pc *kolaei* kai xreiazetai restart!

----------


## PaNtErAz

Alitheia milate gia VIA Chipsets alla kaneis den lei pio chipset!!! As poume me to KT333 pou exo ego tha exo problima? Mporei merika palia na exoun problima alla giati amesws na katakrinoume tin VIA?

----------


## filippos

> Alitheia milate gia VIA Chipsets alla kaneis den lei pio chipset!!! As poume me to KT333 pou exo ego tha exo problima? Mporei merika palia na exoun problima alla giati amesws na katakrinoume tin VIA?


To diko mou einai KT266A

----------


## alkom

Υπαρχει παντως ενα forum με παρα πολλους χρηστες της d-link Οι οποιοι εχουν προβληματα συμβατοτητας με sound blaster Live μπορειτε να δειτε τις συζητησεις παρακάτω. http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/r ... ~mode=flat 

(και εγω αντιμετωπιζω το ιδιο προβλημα)

----------

